# Binhost vs. distcc

## Jimini

Aloha.

Ich bin gerade am überlegen, welche Methode am sinnvollsten ist, in einem kleinen privaten Netz das Installieren von Software zu beschleunigen. Folgende Kisten sind involviert:

Server: 2x Intel Atom, 1x AMD Athlon II X2 sowie drei ständig laufende VMs

Clients: 2x Intel Core 2 Duo, 1x Celeron 1333, 1x Intel Core i5 750

...macht summa summarum zehn bunt gemischte Systeme.

Bisher bin ich zu folgenden Vor- und Nachteilen gekommen:

Binhost:

+ größte Beschleunigung der Installation durch einmaliges Kompilieren

+ meines Wissens einfacher umzusetzen

- Anpassen der USE-Flags mühsam (insb. wegen Servern (headless, mehr Daemons) und Clients (versch. Desktop Environments))

- nur die Server laufen ständig, dafür haben die Clients mehr Rechenleistung

distcc:

+ alle eingeschalteten Rechner "helfen mit"

- Konfiguration etwas aufwändiger

- Software muss nach wie vor kompiliert werden

Gerade das Anpassen der USE-Flags bereitet mir etwas Kopfweh, da ich auf den Servern natürlich keine X- oder KDE-Unterstützung, sehr wohl aber die für PHP oder Apache will - was wiederum auf den Clients nichts verloren hat. Kann ein Binhost eigentlich unabhängig von der Architektur eingesetzt werden oder kann eine amd64-Kiste nur für amd64-Clients Pakete anbieten?

Für Meinungen, Verbesserungsvorschläge oder sonstige konstruktive Ansätze wäre ich sehr dankbar.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Jimini

Mangels Antworten habe ich einen Thread im englischsprachigen Bereich eröffnet.

MfG Jimini

----------

## ScytheMan

Hast du dir mal icecream angesehen?

Das ist evtl. für deine Bedürfnisse besser geeignet. 

Binhost würde ich nur bei homogenen Systemen bzw. starkem Ungleichgewicht zwischen den Maschinen nutzen (also wenn es 1 schnelle Maschine und viele langsame gibt)

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich habe viel ausprobiert und bin letztlich bei binhost (in chroot's) gelandet. Alles andere war mir in der Anpassung zu aufwendig und nach einem Update funktionierte es oft nicht mehr reibungslos. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass man das Update komplett vorbereiten kann, ohne die Maschine selbst anzufassen. Bei Produktivsystemen wichtig, denn ehrlich gesagt, welches Gentoo-Update, das man nach 3 Monaten macht, läuft immer ohne Probleme durch?

Das mit den USE-Flags: Ja, einmal richtig durchbeißen dann kann man es für die entsprechende Maschine abspeichern. Geht nicht anders. Ansonsten müsstest Du auf eine andere Distri ausweichen, wo sich andere darum kümmern (Ubuntu bspw.)

----------

## Jimini

@ ScytheMan: was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen icecream und distcc? Bisher hielt ich das immer für ziemlich gleichwertig bzw. äquivalent.

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Ich habe viel ausprobiert und bin letztlich bei binhost (in chroot's) gelandet. Alles andere war mir in der Anpassung zu aufwendig und nach einem Update funktionierte es oft nicht mehr reibungslos. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass man das Update komplett vorbereiten kann, ohne die Maschine selbst anzufassen. Bei Produktivsystemen wichtig, denn ehrlich gesagt, welches Gentoo-Update, das man nach 3 Monaten macht, läuft immer ohne Probleme durch?
> 
> Das mit den USE-Flags: Ja, einmal richtig durchbeißen dann kann man es für die entsprechende Maschine abspeichern. Geht nicht anders. Ansonsten müsstest Du auf eine andere Distri ausweichen, wo sich andere darum kümmern (Ubuntu bspw.)

 

Das klingt interessant. Magst du erläutern, wie du das gelöst hast bzw. wie das Setup bei dir im Groben aussieht?

MfG Jimini

----------

## LinuxTom

Schau mal hier. Ich habe es in etwa so gemacht.

----------

